# Hashimotos and PACs



## GeekGirlNB (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey all, I haven't been on here awhile but I got my insurance back so I am finally getting a chance to get my health evaluated. Whew!

I've been exhausted and having hives/welts/skin issues, allergy-like symptoms (pressure and headache, mild congestion).

Weird heart thing that I only really notice when I work out: about 30 seconds into any type of cardio, my heart races and beats so hard I am doubled over and breathing heavily. Takes me about 5 minutes to 'catch my breath', sometimes I feel dizzy. I'm a little overweight, so I thought it was just that, but its pretty extreme.

Anyway, went to new Dr, who was pretty awesome. Before I even mentioned the heart issue, she ordered an EKG because of whatever she was hearing during the routine check with the stethoscope. PACs while lying there, they checked it over and over during about 10 minutes. She said it could be because she thinks I've maybe swung to the hyper side (which, no, I haven't)

She ordered allergy tests and a thyroid panel.

Current meds:

Synthroid .112

Cytomel 10 mcg (broken up to 5 twice a day)

So, recent labs:

TSH - 10.430 Range: .450-4.50

T4, Free .87 Range .82-1.77

T3, Free 2.8 Range 2.0 - 4.4

TPO ab 505 Range 0 -34 (last count it was over 900, so that's better...)

None of my allergy tests came back as anything- not allergic to any of the foods, grasses, or trees, or animals, etc. Which is surprising considering how I feel most days.

She also ordered an ultrasound of the thyroid. It came back enlarged on both sides, but no nodules.

Since I'm obviously NOT hyper, she was a little baffled by the heart issue. So she ordered a 24 heart monitor.

I'm super excited to get a 'baseline' and confirm why I've been feeling so tired and blah.
Dr doesn't seem too happy about the Cytomel I'm on, and before the labs, she wanted to blame the heart issues on it, but she didn't push.

She upped my Synthroid to .125 and left the Cytomel the same. recheck in 8 weeks

Any thoughts? Anyone else deal with PACs or other heart issues and if so is it thyroid related or T3 related??


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

You could be like me and your heart acts up whether you're hyper or hypo. That's how I can always tell if my levels are off, lol! It doesn't seem to be too common, but there are those of us who's hearts are sensitive to any kind of thyroid problems.


----------

